# Vintage wedding photos from the 60 's



## CeeCee (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/adorable-real-vintage-wedding-photos-from-the-60s 

i got married in 1970 so mine isn't in there, lol.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 2, 2014)

Most of my aunts got married in the 60's, so I was a bridesmaid at some weddings just like one or two of those!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2014)

How about one from the fifties?


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2014)

Most of the young think that wedding dresses are white. I'd like to see more color. Maybe colored wedding gowns will make a come back. :neat:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2014)

White is going out of style.  Not many virgins left these days.


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2014)

Neither male or female. :doh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2014)

Lovely photo Pappy, you were a handsome groom with a beautiful bride! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you. Home on leave for 7 days so things were rushed through. Rev. Charters was a wonderful minister and was so kind to marry us on Christmas Day. The church was so pretty with all the flowers and decorations. Our reception was held at the Preston Grange Hall. Boy, were we broke back then. No$$$$$ Notice my boss hanging on the wall on left side.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

Good looking bride and groom, Pappy.


----------



## gar (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool pics, Pappy, thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)




----------

